# Uber drivers aren't keeping it their pants



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)

http://www.mtlblog.com/2015/11/montreal-uber-drivers-arent-keeping-it-in-their-pants/


----------



## GeneralUber (Jul 12, 2015)

It doesn't sound like an Uber or Taxi thing.
It sounds like a Montreal thing.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

What an idiotic blog....and I mean the entire site.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

why would she accept an offer to go somewhere she handnt planned to go (mcdonalds)
then why would she accept a free meal


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

The most common complaint I get from young women about Uber is creepy drivers that ask them uncomfortably personal questions, or ask for a date, or aim the mirror at their breasts.

These drivers are increasing Lyft app downloads exponentially.


----------



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> The most common complaint I get from young women about Uber is creepy drivers that ask them uncomfortably personal questions, or ask for a date, or aim the mirror at their breasts.
> 
> These drivers are increasing Lyft app downloads exponentially.


It doesn't seem like bad ratings is a deterrent here. What's Uber to do? When you make the job something you can take or leave, you get overly active drivers buying treats for their prey.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

DieselkW said:


> The most common complaint I get from young women about Uber is creepy drivers that ask them uncomfortably personal questions, or ask for a date, or aim the mirror at their breasts.
> 
> These drivers are increasing Lyft app downloads exponentially.


Sorry but, [email protected] mirror at their breasts. 
Curious though, do you really think creepy drivers only exist on Uber?

And if they get kicked off Uber, what's stopping them from joining Lyft?


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> And if they get kicked off Uber, what's stopping them from joining Lyft?


Nothing besides a more thorough background check.
IF they pass that, and drive for Lyft, perhaps they'll behave better because their next choice is a real job.

When I said they were creating Lyft app downloads, I was talking about pax, not drivers. Every young lady that tells me they won't use Uber anymore makes me smile. I agree with them that Uber sucks and Lyft is better. I give them my promo codes for their friends who may have had an ugly Uber experience. 
I'm getting $20-30 a week in promo code sign ups.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

DieselkW said:


> Nothing besides a more thorough background check.
> 
> When I said they were creating Lyft app downloads, I was talking about pax, not drivers. Every young lady that tells me they won't use Uber anymore makes me smile. I agree with them that Uber sucks and Lyft is better.


Um Uber does background checks too. And just because a driver leers at a female pax doesnt mean he has a criminal history. No criminal history and you can pass any background check that Uber or Lyft gives. You can be a huge creep,and never be arrested. Because being a creep isnt against the law, only acting on it criminally is.

But back to the Lyft app downloads, I was talking about pax. Like why would pax be downloading the lyft app more? it goes back to my point: why would pax think the same creeps or different creeps arent driving for Lyft??? Why would one think no driver is a creep on Lyft? Still gonna be more male drivers then female. Lyft and Uber do the same thing, just one company bigger than the other.

Like if you saw a car driving down the street, saw the driver, but NO trade dress, could you REALLY tell if that person drivers for Lyft, Uber or Sidecar????????????????????????

There's no way to screen for creeps unless they do something stupid during their mentor session(Lyft)


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Bart McCoy , I don't know if you're trying to be obtuse, but here is a different way of stating it that might be easier to understand.

An unusual number of complaints from young girls that recently downloaded the Lyft app find their way into my car and tell me they use Lyft because their Uber driver gave them the creepy eyeball, or asked them for a date, or leered at them.

So, to be clear: former Uber customers are using Lyft, their only available alternative. I can't be the only Lyft driver to be hearing this. Therefore; ipso facto and other Latin words prove more people are using Lyft instead of Uber because of an ugly Uber experience.

Does that make more sense to you?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

DieselkW said:


> Bart McCoy , I don't know if you're trying to be obtuse, but here is a different way of stating it that might be easier to understand.
> 
> An unusual number of complaints from young girls that recently downloaded the Lyft app find their way into my car and tell me they use Lyft because their Uber driver gave them the creepy eyeball, or asked them for a date, or leered at them.
> 
> ...


You didnt come close to addressing my issue or questions: Do you believe only creeps drive for Uber, and not Lyft? Do you think there are more female drivers on lyft than males?

Point: How does using Lyft i guess cut down or drastically increase the chances you wont get a creepy driver?
Lots of drivers drive for both. But I guess those drivers that do only act creepy on Uber, and not Lyft?

I'm still waiting for one half of one good reason why ordering a Lyft ride will get you a non-creepy driver

Does that make more sense to you?


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

It's very simple Bart. I made a factual statement that a high percentage of young women are telling me the reason they use Lyft is because of a prior negative Uber experience.
I didn't come close to addressing your issue or questions because I'm not a young woman that had a negative Uber experience, you'll have to ask them your questions, I'm not in a position to answer them. 

You made some points, but I can only speak for me, and I am not a creepy Lyft driver or a creepy Uber driver. I make people comfortable in my car. Your questions are valid, but I'm not the best person to answer them for you.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> You didnt come close to addressing my issue or questions: Do you believe only creeps drive for Uber, and not Lyft? Do you think there are more female drivers on lyft than males?
> 
> Point: How does using Lyft i guess cut down or drastically increase the chances you wont get a creepy driver?
> Lots of drivers drive for both. But I guess those drivers that do only act creepy on Uber, and not Lyft?
> ...


Hey, I'll take a stab at it... The creeps drive for uBer, then switch to Lyft. They are not creepy when driving for Lyft because they want the tips. The possibility of earning extra money is the motivating factor that turns creeps into nice guys. uBer is a source, however, for cheap peep shows in the rear-view mirror.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

groovyguru said:


> Hey, I'll take a stab at it... The creeps drive for uBer, then switch to Lyft. They are not creepy when driving for Lyft because they want the tips. The possibility of earning extra money is the motivating factor that turns creeps into nice guys. uBer is a source, however, for cheap peep shows in the rear-view mirror.


And where are you getting your info that creeps start off at Uber first? Smh. Uber doesnt advocate tips, but surely and clearly the pax are still able to tip you.

What about cab drivers,creeps on that service too?

Bottom line, theres nothing stoping male lyft drivers from doing the same thing.Anyone order a lyft ride instead of an uber ride soley because they believe creeps drive Uber....i have to question their mentality. If a female really has issue with a male driving them, the only common sense decision I see is to not take Uber,Lyft, or a cab. Chances are high you will get a male driver. Chances are you will feel that driver is leering at you


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> The most common complaint I get from young women about Uber is creepy drivers that ask them uncomfortably personal questions, or ask for a date, or aim the mirror at their breasts.
> 
> These drivers are increasing Lyft app downloads exponentially.


This is why I don't talk to paxs unless they start talking to me.


----------

